# handy herbal-remedy guide



## crampicide

In my travels and just use in general, i find herbal remedies to be much more effective and healthy way to remedy pretty much any and all aliments. 
they are also inexpensive, and if you live in certain areas, they grow wild. ill work on adding more info on that too. 

Here are just a few very general herbs(more to come)!! for curing common bodily and mental problems, on the road or at home base that i have gathered and tried myself or have used on friends or learned from a friend...

***please note, it is possible to have allergic reactions to some herbs so always try it first in a small dose and see how you feel. some herbs are alkaline, and can be toxic to the liver in high dosage. please research yourself, or ask me in a message if you are unsure of its use!!! im not responsible for any damage done resulting from careless use of these herbs! 

hopefully soon- ill get time to post more on how to make your own tinctures, oils, creams, tea mixtures and so forth but for now:

*tooth aches:*
chewing on whole clove, but most effective, clove oil.

how to make clove oil (or you can buy or shelf it)
crush cloves, add equal parts olive/canola oil. simmer in pan on med-high to med low heat for about and hour or so, let it sit over night and bottle it up. apply with clean figner or q tip to sore area a few times daily o as needed. if chewing the clove, be sure to hold the chewed clove with your tongue or finger on sore spot for as long as you can tolerate it.

*removal of rotten tooth:*
to avoid a blood infection by leaving in a rotting tooth in your mouth to..rot, i reccomend dosing the shit out of it with oregano oil. you can make it the same as clove, but may have to let it sit longer before using it. i recommend finding it elsewhere to be sure it works. apply to tooth regularly, it will fall out. try not to swallow the oil, because your stomach will writhe and hate you for a few days.

*FLU/bacterial sickness:*
the most popular, echinacea. although, sometimes it alone will not help you. tincture works best, or straight leaf in tea. about a tbl spoon 3 times daily in hot water, tincture, take a full tbl spoon at night and in the morning.

_elderberry_
eaten as jam, eaten raw, taken as tincture, seeped in tea, taken in capsules. very very very effective, especially with viral sickness. take as needed, but dont go crazy with it. anything is toxic to the liver in high consumption. this grows wild all over the northern west coast.

_chaparell_
a native flower to vegas, highly anti viral as well as bacteral, also great for detoxing the body of chemicals when detoxing from medication. warning, this herb may cause discomfort in the stomach, believe it or not most of all people have problems in the stomach from the foods we injest or chemicals, and the first thing chaparell will do is work to fix that. tingling and burning in the stomach is normal, but if it hurts really bad, you should probably stop.

i find it most effective in capsule form, but tincture works well too.

*sore muscles*

_arnica flower_- oil
to make, have equal parts arnica, olive oil and canola oil. simmer in a pan for about 1 1/2 hours, until it gets stinky. cool down, bottle it over night and it can be used immediately. this shit goes for about 50$ a pop, making it at home is about 5$. rub a decent amount onto sore or inflamed area, do not use on broken skin!! this will relieve minor aches on the body.

*depression*
_st johns wort_
can be taken in capsule form, tincture, or as tea. dont take too much because it will actually have reverse affects. dont take more than a few tbl spoons a week, in tea or as tincture. if its tea, i like to throw in fruity things or black tea, for the caffeine.

*stress and stress induced insomnia*
_skullcap
_
can be taken in tea (i prefer it) capsule, or tincture. a few pinches in tea a few times a day, or a capsule a day but dont use for more than a few days. this is a very effective herbal tranquilizer, also helps with sleep. pregnant women should NOT take this herb as it will cause a miscarriage.

_kava kava_
my favorite,also almost made illegal in several states because it is a heavy tranquilizer. best in tea, dont take up to more than 3 tbl spoons a day in it.

*menstrual cramps*
_cramp bark mixed w/ chamomile_
seep in hot water.
you can sip chamomile all day, but only put a pinch of cramp bark in your tea up to 3 times a day.

*scatter brain*
_gingko bibola_

i prefer capsules, this herb actually does keep your head level and provides clarity if you have too much on your mind. can be taken every morning. one capsule 

***heavy bleeding as a result from injury
*wolf liechen
*
cant buy it in stores, its a illegal and poisonous. native would rub it on arrows to kill animals because it will coagulate the blood in high doses. PLEASE research this fungi before using it yourself, but in very small doses it will stop heavy bleeding. again, research!!!***

*
mild skin abrasions*
_honey_
just rub a small amount on.

*headaches*
_feverfew_
taken in tea or capsule, tincture. i like eating it fresh, eat a few leaves up to 4 times daily or a a capsule a day, this can also prevent headaches.

*diarrhea* !!
_marshmallow root,_ 
tea, tincture or capsule.

_cayenne_

*head lice*
_rosemary oil, or olive oil_. rub it all over your head 2 times a day. it drowns them 

*
bladder health*
_oregon grape
_
this berry grows all over the west coast, i like to eat it as well as elder berries when im in the area. the root is most effective, but the berry can be used to. eat the berry, or seep the root in tea. it also helps acne, skin infections





if you have any other questions or want to know how to make anything specific please message me i want to help you out! i have a tried and true remedy for just about everything.

ill edit more in here over time

also id like to hear others remedies and stuff on this post. (;


----------



## sprout

This is extremely informative, thank you!!!


----------



## crampicide

thank you for the feedback!! i hope it helps


----------



## Gudj

Thanks for posting this crampicide.


----------



## Rstank

very informative and thank you very much cramp cramp cramp cramp cramp cramp cramp cramp cramp


----------



## crampicide

rememberusername said:


> walmart drugs are cheaper




actually you can buy herbs by the ounce, ive remedied myself for about 1.50$ ::


----------



## Gypsybones

yeah I am getting really into using medicinal plants for food an medication along with learning about nutrition.


----------



## crampicide

ArrowInOre said:


> thanks for posting this. It's really great to see that younger folks take to heart the value of 'real medicines'. I have several sites that I should post the links to...



please share them!

i agree. it is disheartening to see indulgence in western medication, because in 20 some odd years we will have yet to see the long term effects of these medicines they call "safe for human consumption." then we honestly wonder where cancer, migraines and many other diseased conditions of the human body and mind seem to surface from "no where."


----------



## Rash L

as I've posted before, elsewhere...
for menstrual cramps, a strawberry leaf dropped into your favorite cup of low/non-caffeinated tea (caffeine can make cramps worse) can do wonders. I live by this.

side note: I still have not tried the leaves of ornamental strawberries, so I dont know if those work. a good place to get leaves is from local growers/sellers (just ask), growing fields, hardware stores that sell plants (during strawberry season), or grow your own strawberries for year-round help if you're stuck in one place. I've got a little patch in a pot and its awesome.


----------



## pola negri

Uva ursi in tincture form is great for UTIs.


----------



## JahDucky

Wow. this is amazing! Im really appreciative of this thread because i dont want to have to use medicines on my kids unless its super necessary.


----------



## brobro!

good stuff, id like to learn more. you know of any good books for this shit?


----------



## crampicide

brobro! said:


> good stuff, id like to learn more. you know of any good books for this shit?



honestly, my knowledge of herbs is self taught and passed down by family. pretty much any public library will have loads of books. also, there are tons online encyclopedias. let me get back to you with some links and possible book titles.


----------



## MoKarnagexvx

Thanks for the good info Cramps! : )


----------



## SDBoojum

dandelions are good for you concerning alot of different things, and i'm too lazy to explain it
but google it if you're interested anyone, it's pretty neat to read about especially since they're practically everywhere there's sunshine


----------



## crampicide

SDBoojum said:


> dandelions are good for you concerning alot of different things, and i'm too lazy to explain it
> but google it if you're interested anyone, it's pretty neat to read about especially since they're practically everywhere there's sunshine



woo yes! dandelion is amazing, 
yep, dandelion is a blood purifier, the leaves are rich in vitamins

the root can be used instead of coffee, for the caffeine sensitive

you can even make wine out of it ha


----------



## SDBoojum

no way!
how do you make wine out of it?


----------



## kai

for stopping bleeding I'd like to mention a couple safer choices to use then wolf lichen.

yarrow and plantain both will stop bleeding, so will cayenne pepper.

you can make a good wound powder out of yarrow, plantain and usnea all ground with a mortar and pestle.(coffee grinder will work with yarrow and plantain but usnea needs a mortar and pestle.)


----------



## LarZ

This isn't specifically a health related question, but what about acne? Are there any herbal remedies to avoid all that chemical shit?


----------



## SDBoojum

yeah cattails work for bleeding too!


----------



## anne

I just bought some dandelion root to test it out before I go digging them up. It's not bad. It tastes vaguely like peanuts and coffee. Plus, you need to slowly dehydrate/roast them at a low temp, so a solar oven would be perfect for roasting roots. 

The best DIY instruction (with lots of pics) I've found so far are here:
http://www.prodigalgardens.info/dandelion coffee.htm




crampicide said:


> woo yes! dandelion is amazing,
> yep, dandelion is a blood purifier, the leaves are rich in vitamins
> 
> the root can be used instead of coffee, for the caffeine sensitive


----------



## tagvolatile

thanks much, I've taken kava kava, recently, though in pill form, and it seemed very ineffective, but in tea, it's effects are definitely more evident.. grazie.


----------



## crampicide

tagvolatile said:


> thanks much, I've taken kava kava, recently, though in pill form, and it seemed very ineffective, but in tea, it's effects are definitely more evident.. grazie.



i agree, i notice its effects much more in loose leaf tea. its actually been debated to be illegal in some states because of its sedative effects, hah


----------



## crampicide

larzkaz14 said:


> This isn't specifically a health related question, but what about acne? Are there any herbal remedies to avoid all that chemical shit?




ive read elderberry (tea) helps, as well as rubbing honey all over your face a few times a week. chamomile may help mixed with the honey- but you also for skin irritations need to pay attention to what you are eating, sometimes detoxing while using herbs can make it go away.


----------



## crampicide

kai said:


> for stopping bleeding I'd like to mention a couple safer choices to use then wolf lichen.
> 
> yarrow and plantain both will stop bleeding, so will cayenne pepper.
> 
> you can make a good wound powder out of yarrow, plantain and usnea all ground with a mortar and pestle.(coffee grinder will work with yarrow and plantain but usnea needs a mortar and pestle.)



thanks for the info- agreed, wolf leichen can indeed kill you. it was used by many tribes rubbed on arrows to coagulate the blood of their hunted- gotta know what you are doing with that shit, if you do it can save your life


----------



## Eatgarlic

I use this and it works like a charm! 





kai said:


> for stopping bleeding I'd like to mention a couple safer choices to use then wolf lichen.
> 
> yarrow and plantain both will stop bleeding, so will cayenne pepper.
> 
> you can make a good wound powder out of yarrow, plantain and usnea all ground with a mortar and pestle.(coffee grinder will work with yarrow and plantain but usnea needs a mortar and pestle.)





Also, common plantain (Plantago major/lanceolata) is awesome for bug bites! Just pick it and chew it up, then spit that shit into your hands and rub it where ever you itch! It has a cooling effect and it is the only thing I use for stuff like mosquito and flea bites. Its okay if you swallow some of it, as it is also edible. It grows pretty much everywhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_lanceolata
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major


----------



## WapatoGreyer

Very helpful. I love stuff like this. Thanks so much for the post!


----------



## Tare

Thanks! I recommend caution in wild gathering. Be aware of what the soil is exposed to if possible, urban and rural areas, might be near a factory or something, or hell even a farm using pesticides and such. Testing plants in small amounts for ill effects because its in a sketchy area is safe, but research this process, and be aware that some plants have evil twins so be thorough in identification. Depending on how it is prepared and at what point of it's life cycle the plant is in also determines reactions. Fun stuff.


----------



## ksleet

This is great stuff. I've been told that as it gets colder the "essence" or medicinal properties are better extracted from the root, whereas in the spring it's best to collect before the plant flowers, then again this varies for certain plants.


----------



## izzybop

LarZ said:


> This isn't specifically a health related question, but what about acne? Are there any herbal remedies to avoid all that chemical shit?




I usually mix tea tree oil, witch hazel, and water and rub it all over my face with a cotton ball. it dries up my pimples and keeps my face from being greasy.


----------



## seasonchange

^ witch hazel is a great astringent.
and to agree with izzy even further, tea tree oil is amazing for EVERYTHING. 
seriously.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

Also, if you get stung by a bee....take a pinch of tobacco and spit on it, rub the spit and tobacco on the swollen area. It'll make the swelling decrease and it wont ache or throb any longer. 








Eatgarlic said:


> I use this and it works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, common plantain (Plantago major/lanceolata) is awesome for bug bites! Just pick it and chew it up, then spit that shit into your hands and rub it where ever you itch! It has a cooling effect and it is the only thing I use for stuff like mosquito and flea bites. Its okay if you swallow some of it, as it is also edible. It grows pretty much everywhere.
> 
> Plantago lanceolata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Plantago major - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## outskirts

Tobacco is also good for getting embedded ticks to back out and easily pull off.
I've also heard that it will kill lice too.


----------



## MamaSow

Great thread here. Thanks crampicide for starting this and including so much really useful information. I appreciate everyone else's contributions too. 

I really do prefer to use earth medicine, herbs, whenever possible. Far less wasteful than pharmaceuticals. I also like being self-reliant ..... If I can cure it with a plant or herb or naturally, I will.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Super old necro thread


----------



## dumpster harpy

+1 on the honey. I've never found anything as effective on cuts and scrapes.

Also tobacco can be used to stop bleeding. I once worked as a line cook and got cut pretty bad on my wrist. My boss was this Chinese guy, and he apparently had a wide knowledge of traditional medicine. As soon as I got cut, he grabbed the first aid kit, swiped the cut with an alcohol pad, and demanded a cigarette from my coworker. I thought he was gonna light it up and cauterize the cut. He broke it in half, poured the tobacco on to the cut, and wrapped it with gauze. It was a menthol so it tingled a bit, but the bleeding stopped almost right away.

After thinking about it for a while, I realized it's because nicotine constricts your blood vessels.

[Edit: just realized how old this thread is. Oh well. Still lots of good stuff in here.]


----------



## Time4Change

crampicide said:


> actually you can buy herbs by the ounce, ive remedied myself for about 1.50$ ::


I agree with this, buying herb from bulk sections of health food shops is incredibly cost effective and generally great quality herb, whereas walmart supplements are notorious for not actually containing what they advertise;

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...rt-walgreens-accused-of-selling-fake-herbals/

"A warning to herbal supplement users: Those store-brand ginkgo biloba tablets you bought may contain mustard, wheat, radish and other substances decidedly non-herbal in nature, but they’re not likely to contain any actual ginkgo biloba.A warning to herbal supplement users: Those store-brand ginkgo biloba tablets you bought may contain mustard, wheat, radish and other substances decidedly non-herbal in nature, but they’re not likely to contain any actual ginkgo biloba.

That’s according to an investigation by the New York State attorney general’s office into store-brand supplements at four national retailers — GNC, Target, Walgreens and Wal-Mart. All four have received cease-and-desist lettersdemanding that they stop selling a number of their dietary supplements, few of which were found to contain the herbs shown on their labels and many of which included potential allergens not identified in the ingredients list.

“Contamination, substitution and falsely labeling herbal products constitute deceptive business practices and, more importantly, present considerable health risks for consumers,” said the letters, first reported today by the New York Times.

The tests were conducted using a process called DNA barcoding, which identifies individual ingredients through a kind of “genetic fingerprinting.” The investigators tested 24 products claiming to be seven different types of herb — echinacea, garlic, gingko biloba, ginseng, saw palmetto, St. John’s wort and valerian root. All but five of the products contained DNA that was either unrecognizable or from a plant other than what the product claimed to be"


----------

